# radeon 9600 su AMD64

## contigab

Salve a tutti.

ho una radeon 9600 nuova fiammante sul pc, ma guarda caso questa non va d'accordo con XFree....

Fortunatamente la ATI ha rilasciato i driver proprietari (precompilati   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Ma questi si da il caso che non siano disponibili per piattaforma AMD64....

Che cosa mi consigilate di fare ora?

A) installare XFree 4.4 (4.3.99)

B) provare ad installare ugualmente i driver proprietari

C) cambiare scheda

----------

## kaosone

cambia scheda  :Smile: 

----------

## tolipth

ma non era possibile usare programmi compilati X86 con gli A64?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho trovato questi post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122698&highlight=ati+amd64

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113746&highlight=ati+amd64

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113746&highlight=ati+amd64

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135642&highlight=ati+amd64

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=130676&highlight=ati+amd64

----------

## blackfede

Da quello che so, AMD64 dovrebbe eseguire in emulazione programmi 32bit...

/ma che alla fine si scoprì aver detto la vaccata   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Da quello che so, AMD64 dovrebbe eseguire in emulazione programmi 32bit...
> 
> /ma che alla fine si scoprì aver detto la vaccata  

 

Non hai detto una vaccata da quel che ricordo, forse un'imprecisione. Quando ai tempi dell'annuncio dei vari hammer/amd64/opteron seguivo lo sviluppo di tali chip ricordo si parlava di esecuzione nativa di codice a 32 bit, non di emulazione (quindi prestazioni almeno pari a quelle di un normale x86, con leggeri vantaggi in certe situazioni. Meglio di quanto non facesse Intel con i suoi processori a 64 bit, che invece emulavano i 32 bit).

----------

## blackfede

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *blackfede wrote:*   Da quello che so, AMD64 dovrebbe eseguire in emulazione programmi 32bit...
> 
> /ma che alla fine si scoprì aver detto la vaccata   
> 
> Non hai detto una vaccata da quel che ricordo, forse un'imprecisione. Quando ai tempi dell'annuncio dei vari hammer/amd64/opteron seguivo lo sviluppo di tali chip ricordo si parlava di esecuzione nativa di codice a 32 bit, non di emulazione (quindi prestazioni almeno pari a quelle di un normale x86, con leggeri vantaggi in certe situazioni. Meglio di quanto non facesse Intel con i suoi processori a 64 bit, che invece emulavano i 32 bit).

 

Infatti ricordo di avere letto un articolo che metteva a confronto Intel e AMD dul piano 64 bit, solo che non ricordavo bene con chairezza!

Per cui, conclusione: Puoi usare benissimo i driver ufficiali ATI   :Very Happy: 

----------

## contigab

Relativamente a quanto detto sopra posso aggiungere che:

AMD64, quando opera in modalita' 64 bit, come ad esempio in gentoo-amd64-2004.0, ridefinisce i tipi di dato di base del C nel seguente modo:

sizeof (short) = 2

sizeof (int) = 4

sizeof (long) = 8

sizeof (long long) = 8

sizeof (void*) = 8

Mentre in un'architettura standard come ad esempio gentoo-x86-2004.0 essi sono definiti come:

sizeof (short) = 2

sizeof (int) = 4

sizeof (long) = 4

sizeof (long long) = 8

sizeof (void*) = 4

Da questo si puo' vedere che non 'e cambiato poi molto: il tipo intero standard e' sempre a 32 bit, mentre il long e' stato promosso a long long (tipo nativo del gcc e non presente in altri compilatori).

La cosa piu' importante e' invece la dimensione del puntatore!! Questa variazione implica che:

1) si puo' indirizzare piu' memoria (ben oltre il vecchio puntatore che poteva accedere solo a 2^32 byte di memoria)

2) i driver precompilati sono destinati a non funzionare perche' questi assumono la dimensione di un indirizzo di memoria come un valore a 64 bit e non a 32 bit.

3) Siccome AMD64 emula l'architettura IA32, tutto deve funzionare come prima se io installassi gentoo-x86-2004.0. In tal caso il kernel sarebbe compilato a 32 bit e i driver (che ricordo: NON SONO da considerare come i programmi normali, in quanto girano in kernel-space) potrebbero essere innestati nel kernel tranquillamente.

----------

